# Playing Aussie Rules in Vancouver



## Teebonemendez (Jan 17, 2011)

If you are looking to play Australian Football (Aussie Rules) in Vancouver, The West Coast Saints, part of the BCAFL, are always looking for players.

The Saints have made the Grand Final (or better) each season since their inception into the league in 2008. We train at Jonathon Rogers Park in Vancouver (the closest to downtown of all the clubs).

The guys are really friendly and welcoming and there are plenty of social occasions. 

Players of all skill levels and nationalities (we have plenty of Canadians and some Irish, South African and English) are welcome. Plenty of guys come down who have never played before but there are also some who have played reasonable level footy before.

We train on Wednesday nights and play on Saturday afternoons. The season starts in April and runs through till September.

To get involved, go to facebook /westcoastsaints and "like' us. We are also on Twitter @westcoastsaints.


----------

